

Can domain owner place restrictions on domain's future use? - q1q2q3

Can a domain owner place a restriction on the domain's future use as a condition for the domain's transfer to another person?
======
bdfh42
In English law you can add a covenant to a contract where the purchaser agrees
to certain restrictions on the use of that which is purchased. However, the
covenant is only enforceable while the seller continues to be in a position to
be affected in some way.

A church group might sell you some land with restrictions on it's use - no
dance hall or casino say - but should that church cease to exist then the
restriction would probably be deemed to have lapsed.

~~~
q1q2q3
The question becomes though, unlike real property which rarely becomes
abandoned, if I don't renew the domain post-transfer it is essentially
abandoned and the covenants can't be enforced on who ever registers it next.
So it would seem that covenants/restrictions would have to have some time
limit. I know that covenants in perpetuity is quite frowned upon in US
property law. Thoughts?

